# HAMRADIO MARKET > ตลาดนัดเปิดท้าย >  แชร์ประสบการณ์กลุ่มผู้ให้บริการรถขนส่งรถยนต์ภายในและต่างประเทศ

## mesarad951

หากท่านกำลังอยากได้บริษัท ฝากส่งรถยนต์ภายในประเทศหรือต่างประเทศ เช่น ลาว เวียตนาม กัมพูชา จีน พม่า มาเลเชีย บริษัทเรายินดีให้บริการ เราสามารถวางแผน ควบคุม บริหารจัดการและประสานงานในการขนส่งรถยนต์ ให้บรรลุเป้าหมาย
ท่านรถขนส่งรถยนต์สามารถมั่นใจได้ว่าสินค้าส่งถึงเป้าหมายตรงตามเวลาและปลอดภัย ด้วยการประกันของการขนส่งรถยนต์ที่สร้างมูลค่าและเพื่อให้ผู้ใช้บริการเกิดความพึงพอใจสูงสุดในการ บริการขนส่งรถยนต์  ดังนี้
	1. ด้วยความเป็นมืออาชีพที่มีประสบการณ์ในการขนส่งรถยนต์ และสามารถบริหารงานรถเทรลเลอร์ และรถขนส่งรถยนต์อย่างมีประสิทธิภาพ มาเป็นระยะเวลานาน
	2. เรามีทีมงาน ที่ดูแลรถขนส่งรถยนต์ให้เป็นไปตามกำหนดเวลา และเส้นทางที่เหมาะสม
	3. ท่านสามารถที่จะควบคุมการใช้ทรัพยากร ต้นทุนให้เป็นไปตามงบประมาณของท่านได้อย่างเหมาะสม
	4.  ด้วยความเป็นที่มีความรู้ในการดูแล เอกสารเข้าออกท่าเรือ กรมศุลกากร ฯลฯ
	5.  เราให้ประกันภัยคุ้มครองตลอดการขนส่งรถยนต์
	6.  เรามีพนักงานขับที่มีความชำนาญการและผ่านการ{ฝึกอบรม|ทดสอบตามหลักสูตรการขนส่งรถยนต์ ที่สามารถปฏิบัติงานในเชิงรุก และรองรับสภาวะกดดันได้ดี
	7.  เรามีดาวเทียม สามารถตรวจสอบที่อยู่รถขนส่งรถยนต์ได้ตลอดการขนส่งรถยนต์ เครื่องติดตามรถขนส่งรถยนต์ GPS Tracker ใช้ระบบ GPS+ ทันสมัยที่สุด รับสัญญาณดาวเทียมได้แม่นยำที่สุด CPU ในระดับ Industrial Gradeสามารถถ่ายภาพบนตัวรถ




รายละเอียกเพิ่มเติม คลิ๊ก
 
ภาพรถขนส่งรถยนต์

----------


## mesarad951

วันแม่พาแม่ไปเที่ยวไหนครับ...มีรถรับจ้างราคถูกครับ

----------


## mesarad951

หึยจักรถรับจ้างหกล้อ สิบล้อ ตู้ทึบ ตู้สิบบาน ตู้แห้ง

----------


## mesarad951

รถรับจ้างๆๆทั่วไทยไปทุกที่ทุกเวลา.............

----------


## mesarad951

slideon car,มีรถสไลด์ทุกจังหวัดครับ

----------


## mesarad951

ชมรมรถรับจ้างเที่ยวเปล่า ราคาถูกสุดๆๆ

----------


## mesarad951

รถรับจ้างราคาถูก..สนใจติดต่อได้ครับ

----------


## mesarad951

รถรับจ้างราคาถูก รถรับจ้างเที่ยวเปล่า

----------


## mesarad951

รถรับจ้างราคาถูก รถรับจ้างเที่ยวเปล่า

----------


## mesarad951

รถรับจ้างทั่วไทยไปทุกที่ทุกเวลา...............

----------


## mesarad951

รถรับจ้างราคาถูก รถรับจ้างเที่ยวเปล่า

----------


## mesarad951

รถรับจ้างราคาถูก รถรับจ้างเที่ยวเปล่า

----------


## mesarad951

รถรับจ้างราคาถูก รถรับจ้างเที่ยวเปล่า

----------


## mesarad951

รถรับจ้างราคาถูก รถรับจ้างเที่ยวเปล่า

----------


## mesarad951

รถรับจ้างราคาถูก รถรับจ้างเที่ยวเปล่า

----------


## mesarad951

ขอคุณบอร์ดประกาศดีดีนะครับ

----------


## mesarad951

ขอบคุณที่ใช้บริการเรานะ

----------


## mesarad951

รถรับจ้างราคาถูก รถรับจ้างเที่ยวเปล่า

----------


## mesarad951

รถรับจ้างราคาถูก รถรับจ้างเที่ยวเปล่า

----------


## mesarad951

รถรับจ้างราคาถูก รถรับจ้างเที่ยวเปล่า

----------


## mesarad951

รถรับจ้างทั่วไทยไปทุกที่ทุกเวลา.....

----------


## mesarad951

รถรับจ้างทั่วไทยไปทุกที.......

----------


## mesarad951

รถรับจ้างทั่วไทยไปทุกที่ทุกเวลา...........

----------


## mesarad951

รถรับจ้างราคาถูก รถรับจ้างเที่ยวเปล่า

----------


## mesarad951

รถรับจ้างทั่วไทยไปทุกที่ทุกเวลา...

----------


## mesarad951

รถรับจ้างราคาถูก รถรับจ้างเที่ยวเปล่า

----------


## mesarad951

ฝากเว็บด้วยนะครับ

----------


## mesarad951

รถรับจ้างทั่วไทย สี่ล้อ หกล้อ สิบล้อ

----------


## mesarad951

รถรับจ้างราคาถูก รถรับจ้างเที่ยวเปล่า

----------


## mesarad951

รถรับจ้างราคาถูก รถรับจ้างเที่ยวเปล่า

----------


## mesarad951

รถรับจ้าง สี่ล้อ หกล้อ สิบล้อ

----------


## mesarad951

รถรับจ้างราคาถูก รถรับจ้างเที่ยวเปล่า

----------


## mesarad951

รถรับจ้างราคาถูก รถรับจ้าง 6 ล้อ 10 ล้อ

----------


## mesarad951

รถรับจ้างราคาถูก รถรับจ้างเที่ยวเปล่า

----------


## mesarad951

รับจ้างทั่วไปเที่ยวเปล่า สี่ล้อ สิบล้อ หกล้อ

----------


## mesarad951

รถรับจ้างราคาถูก ขน ย้าย บ้าน

----------


## mesarad951

รถรับจ้าง หกล้อ สิบหก ทั่วไทย...........

----------


## mesarad951

รถรับจ้างทั่วไทยไปทุกที่ ทุกเวลา หกล้อ สิบล้อ

----------


## mesarad951

ขอบพระคุณครับ

----------


## mesarad951

รถรับจ้างทั่วไป 6ล้อ 10 ล้อ

----------


## mesarad951

รถรับจ้างราคาถูก ขน ย้าย บ้าน

----------


## mesarad951

รถรับจ้างราคาถูก ขน ย้าย บ้าน

----------

